# wts undead army



## kickboxerdog

ok I have a large undead army
vampire counts army book
Nagash- part painted
vlad -painted...
Manfred on horse(metal) undercoated
necromancer painted
wight king- undercoated
tomb banshee
27 skeletons full command, inc a unit filler crypt( see pics ) to make a unit of 40
23 sketeons full command inc a unit filler(small crypt) to make united up to 32
20 zombies
10 grave guard
40 ghouls
3 crypt horrors
6 spirit hosts
10 black knights
10 hexwraiths converted from hex wraith bodys on marauder horses painted in ghost/spirit coulours see pics
corpes cart
ok as you can see im looking for sensible offer im looking to shift it as a job lot and looking for offers im Wiltshire based
also have the hard back nagash book I might be willing to part with for right offer.

can supply pics


----------



## sthodge

*Info*

Do you still have this army, im based in Canada if your ok to ship.

What would you be looking to get for it?


----------



## sthodge

Hey is this still available? if so how much are you looking for?


----------



## Shandathe

@sthodge, the original post is years old... and kickboxerdog (Last Activity: 04-09-16 03:41 PM) hasn't been around for two years.


----------

